# Emergency can anyone help me out



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

So i got home to find my xp2 leaking out the power cord area and pool of water in my [email protected]$%#* dining room. I was trying to set up a spare fluval 404 and well needless to say i [email protected]#*@ that one up too. I accidently broke the clips which hold the motor in. What a day what a day.....i have nothing else that i can use so if anyone out there is willing to loan me a filter or the one piece needed to hold the motor in would be greatly appreciated. Just till i can get to fraser aquarium as i'm pretty sure buddy should have the piece in that i need to get the 404 going. My fish have been without a filter since 3 today....any suggestions at this point would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

air pump with airstone or something of the such for water agitation


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank u for posting....but an ANGEL off this site hooked me up with a filter with Media for an indefinate amount of time.....


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

glad to see someone was able to help you out


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Yes me toooooooo......so glad for BCA for times as such and times where I can return the favor....Luv it, Luv it........


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Heehee. Now I've been promoted from "friend" to "ANGEL" 

But guess what BuBleBee. I am super impressed when came over with your own two young kids and two others whom you took in for a friend who was in trouble. That was a car load and a handful. 

You are the real ANGEL. I gave (actually loaned) what I could spare but you went the extra mile 

Keep up the good work! Hope the XP2 is fixed too.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Awwww....thanks Gordon. You came to my aid at a very desperate time and moment...I haven't hooked up the XP yet I will tomorrow will let you know how it goes. That's what friends are for. I'm sure one day my friend will return the favor when she is good and ready. If all goes well I will contact you n bring the filter back. Thank u for everything.


----------

